# كيفف تفهم الرسومات الهندسية فى كل التخصصات



## السيد حلاوة (31 أكتوبر 2010)

ردا على اخى العزيز
moha.saeed11 
نقوم بعمل هذا الموضوع ولكنه قد ياخذ منا وقت طويل ولكن نبدا والله المستعان
تنقسم الرسومات الهندسية فى عالم التصميم الخاص بالمنشأت الى 
1 
تصميم اعمال التكييف
2
تصميم اعمال مكافحة الحريق
3
تصميم الاعمال الصحية
وتشمل الصحى وتغذية المياه
4
تصميم الاعمال الكهربية
وتشمل توزيع الاضاءة
توزيع البور
توزيع التليفون
انذار الحريق

وهناك اشياء اخرى تتعلق بهذا الامر ولكن اهمهم ما ذكرت
وبعض الاعمال الاخرى

كل هذه التخصصات ممكن ان يجمعها اى مهندس وباحتراف ويسمى مهندس
mep
mechanical electrical plumping

موضوعنا هو فهم وتتبع كل هذه الرسومات الهندسية داخل التصميم بشكل عام وسريع بما يخدم مهندس الصيانة بشكل عام حيث تقع فى يده المخططات الخاصة برسومات الموقع الخاصة بالتصميمات لكل هذه التخصصات كى تساعده فى تتبع الاعطال
وانا فى انتظار مهندس moha.saeed11 
كى يقترح علينا من اين نبدا


----------



## moha.saeed11 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

استاذى العزيز
اشكرك على تواضعك و مساعدتك للزملاء
طبعا سيادتك بتحب التكييف ان امكن البدا بالتكييف بالحديث عن تتبع 

1- دائره المياه والمتحكمات من محابس وخلافه كرسم تخطيطى
2- دائره الهواء ( دكت ---- )
3- دائره الفريون
ثانيا الكهرباء لوحه الكهرباء بها عده انظمه كيف نفصل لوحات الانظمه لدراسه كل نظام لمنع التداخل وسهوله النظر للوحه لتبسيطها
كيف نتتبع لوحه ومكونات اللوحه
ثم نتابع متراه سيادتك
شكرا للتفضل بالرد


----------



## السيد حلاوة (1 نوفمبر 2010)

بامر الله نبدا


----------



## ahmadjet (1 نوفمبر 2010)

شوقتمونا

نحن بانتظار البداية القوية باذن الله

ودمتم


----------



## eng_alex (1 نوفمبر 2010)

:75::75::75:شكرا على المجهود الرائع :75::75::75::75:
على بركة الله​


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (1 نوفمبر 2010)

ان شاء الله بداية جميلة وربنا يباركلك لنا فيك يا باش مهندس سيد ابدأ ونحن معك والله المستعان


----------



## النسر الغاضب (1 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## السيد حلاوة (2 نوفمبر 2010)

عذرا والله على التاخير لك بجهز الشرح


----------



## hamadalx (2 نوفمبر 2010)

حاجة كدة من الأخر................الواحد بيقول ( كنت فين يابشمهندس من زمان) ..... أنا والله فرحان وفخور جدا جدا بالأخوة المهندسين اللى فى الملتقى ...ربنا يبارك فى حضرتك


----------



## خادم محمد (2 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 

أنا بانتظار الجميع


----------



## حيدراكرم (2 نوفمبر 2010)

نحن متشوقين للبدايه يابشمهندس سيد حلاوه وكما عودتنا على مشاركاتك الرائعه
اخوك المهندس العراقي


----------



## باهر سمير (2 نوفمبر 2010)

الأفاضل المهندسين 
ان كلمة الشكر غير كافية ،وان كلمة العرفان غير وافية 
لك ايها العضيم المهندس /السيد حلاوة منى كلمة نقشت فى داخلى اقولها لسيادتكم 
*(من علمنى حرفا صرت له عبدآ)
منتظر على احر من الجمر لتلقي مزيدآ من العلم :75:
*


----------



## مستريورك (3 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور يا الغالي


----------



## jundi (3 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكورعلى هذا الموضع ونحن بإنتظار القادم
لو يكون الشرح على شكل pdf بالمرفقات بجانب النقاش على المنتدى حتى تعم الفائده
وشكراَ


----------



## السيد حلاوة (4 نوفمبر 2010)

بامر الله انا بحهز شرح على الاتوكاد


----------



## السيد حلاوة (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*البداية بامر الله*

_منظومة ال __chiller_​منظومة التكييف بواسطة استخدام مواسير المياه الباردة قد تم شرحها بشكل عام فى موضوع الخطوات المنظمة راجع شرح التشيلر فى موضوع الخطوات المنظمة

هنا سيتم شرح عملى لنظام مصمم بالفعل بتكييف تشيلر هواء هواء
air coold chiller
عن طريق نقاط موضحه فى الرسم وذلك لفهم تتبع نظام التشيلر بشكل عام
النقطة 
1
وهى تمثل جهاز التشيلر chiller
وهنا فى المشروع يجب ان اذهب الى جدول الحسابات لمعرفة بيانات التشيلر كام طن تبريد rt
وكام حصان hp
وفاقد الضغط داخل ملف التشيلر
وكام جالون 
وهذا موجود فى المشروع المرفق نقطة رقم 
وهنا يشرح ان النظام به 3 تشيلر كل تشيلر 100 طن تبريد
ومعطيك درجة حرارة الدخول والخروج للماء فى ملف التشلر
ودرجة حراة الجو المحيط الخارجى 115 درجة فهرنهيت
وهذه تمثل درجة الحرارة بالترمومتر الجاف لاغلبية مناطق دول الخليج
النقطة 2 
وطبعا امام التشيلر مواسير مياه تسمى هد التشيلر 
head موضح فى النقطة 15 ايضا
ويكون عليها مجموعة من المحابس والوصلات واجهزة القياس تقريبا تكون متكررة فى كل مشروع اى ان هذه المحابس والوصلات تلزم اغلبية التشيلر 
وطبعا غالبا لا توضح فى الرسم ويكون لها رسمة خاصة تسمى تفاصيل
التشيلر
وهى موضحة فى لوحة اتوكاد اخرى مرفقة اسمها 
chiller details 1
chiller details 2
فى المرفقات
موضح عليها جميع الوصلات والمحابس واجهزة القياس
ومرفق ايضا فيل ورد اسمه المحابس موضح شرح لكل المحابس والوصلات واجهزة القياس بالصورة ساعدنى فى اعداده المهندس المحترم
احمد عبد الكريم
ودى مجموعة المحابس التى تصلح مع التشلر و fcu 
و ahu
والطلمبات


النقطة 3
تمثل مجموعة الطلمبات المسؤلة عن سحب الماء من وحدات الفان كويل 
fcu
وضخها بداخل ملفات التشيلر لتبرد وتخرج من التشيلر لتذهب الى الوحدات مرة اخرى وطبعا النظام مشروح فى الخطوات المنظمة
وطبعا هناك جدول اخر فى الرسم يوضح البيانات الخاصة بالطلمبة
النقطة 19
وهنا يوضح لى كمية الماء فى الدقيقة flow
gpm
جالون فى الدقيقة
وهد الطلمبة (المضخة)
وعدد اللفات فى الدقيقة
rpm
ومعلومات الكهرباء وهذه المعلومات نحصل عليها من الكتالوج
بدلالة الجالون فى الدقيقة والهد
النقطة 4
تمثل تنك التمدد 
وطبعا دهب يتمدد فيه ماء النظام وكذلك بيكون فى تنك تعويضى ليعوض النظام عن اى نقص فى الماء ولعمل موازنة داخل النظام
النقطة 5
تمثل 
dosing pot
وهنا يتم الحقن الكميائى لماء النظام بمواد تمنع الصدأ وترسب الاملاح وخلافة

النقطة 6 & 7
تمثل الصاعد الرئيسى 
chws chilled water supply
chwr chilld water retern 
وهنا يوجد ماسورتين واحدة لتوزيع الماء الى الوحدات لكل الادوار
chws
والاخرى تسمى
cher
مسؤلة عن سحب الماء من الوحدات بواسطة المضخة لارجاعه الى التشيلر لتبريدها مرة اخرى
هكتفى هنا لضيق الوقت ويعلم الله انى اريد البقاء معكم ولكن الله المستعان
سلام مؤقت


----------



## السيد حلاوة (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*الشرح*

مرفق الشرح ورد
والمحابس ورد


----------



## السيد حلاوة (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*المحابس*

شرح مبسط لبعض الصمامات والمحابس التى تركب على دائرة الميام البارده​​توجد ثلاث انواع من الوحدات الموصله فى دائره المياه البارده وهى كلاتى​​​1-وحدة الملف والمروحه ​2- وحدات مناوله الهواء​3-وحدات تبريد المياه الشليرات​4- محطة الطلمبات​​------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​وفيما يلى بعض الصمامات التى تركب على دائرة المياه البارده​​وسوف نبدئها بالترتيب من مدخل المياه  ​​1- محبس قطع او جيت فلاف​Get valve$iso late valva​http://translate.googleuser*******....com.eg&usg=ALkJrhh1p9ZSy416ZY78VEFptQzrYgkZ-g​​وكما هو موضح بالشكل انه يوج منه نوعان ​ الاول القلب الدائرى او البليه ​ والثانى ذات القلب البوابه​وتستخدم هذه الصمامات لفتح او غلق الخط التى تركب عليه دون اى تحكم فى كميه المياه او سرعتها فما هو الا صمام فتح او غلق ويرمب على مدخل ومخرخ المياه لامكانيه عزل الماكينه المركب عليها عن شبكة المياه البارده لاجراء عمليات الصيانه ​​​
​​اما اسس اختياره فتتوقف على البوصه والشركه المصنعه وتترواح احجام هذه الصمامات من 1 بوصه حتى 12 بوصه فى دوائر التكييف​​​2- المصفاه​stalier​ وتركب على مدخل الميام وتعمل على تنقيه المياه الداخله الى الملف الخاص بالوحده من اى ​ شوائب او اوساخ مثل بواقى اللحام او الطحالب​ وتركب ايضا على سحب الطلمبات واحيانا على مدخل المياه فى الشلير​ وتوجد باحجام من ¾ بوصه ويصنع الجسم الخارجى لها من النحاس اما المصفاه التى تركب فى ​ الداخل فتصنع من الحديد​ اما الاحجام الكبيره وهى من 2-12 بوصه فيصنع الجسم الخارجى من الحديد ولا يوجد اختلاف ​ فى الجزء الداخلى سوى قطر الثقوب الموجوده فى المصفاه صغيره منوسطه كبيره​ 
​​​​3- الواصلات المرنه​Frixbile concat​هى عباره عن وصلات من الكاوتشوك او المطاط او من ماده شبهه الى حد كبير من كاوش السيارات وتركب ما بين خط المواسير واى ماكينه او معده يكون بها اهتزازات واحجامها تترواح من ¾ الى12 بوصه فى دوائر التكييف​​​​4- صمام تحكم او بلنس فلاف​balanc valve​وجدوه مهم جدا فى دائره المياه ويركب على مخرج المياه من الفان كويل ويمكن من خلاله التحكم فى كميه المياه وسرعتها فى ملف الفان كويل ويجد باحجام من ¾ بوصه ​​​5- صمام ذات مسارين​2way​هو صمام كهروميكانيكى يعنى عباره عن ملف كهربى وجرء ميكانيكى وهو اشبه الى حد كبير الى السولونيد فلف ​ويركب على مدخل المياه او مخرجها حسب التصميم الهندسى الموضوع وهو يعمل على السماح او عدم السماح للمياه البارده بالمرور الى الملف الموجود فى وحدة الفان كويل او وحدة المناوله​وتتلخص نظريه عمله فى الاتى​عندما تكون درجه الحراه فى المكان المكيف عاليه فان الثرموستات يقوم بتوصيل التيار الكهربى الى الملف الخاص بالصمام فينتج عنه هجال مغناطيسى يولد قوة ضغط على الجزء الميكانكيى يعمل على فتح السار والسماح للمياه بالمروروعندما يفصل التيار تقوم سسته او ياي موجوه فى الصمام بارجاع الجرء الميكانكيى الى وضع القفل​ويجد منه احجام وانواع كثيره ​​6-صمام ذات ثلاث مسارات 
3way​نفس الصمام السابق ولكن الفرق الوحيد هو انه عند فصل التيار الكهربى عن الملف يقوم الصمام بتحميل مسار المياه الى صريق جانبى يمنع دخول المياه فى الملف الخاص بالفان كويل او وحدة المناوله وعادة ما يركب فى اخر خطوط المياه​7- better fly valve​​



ويمكن استخدامه عوضا عن صمام القفل او الجت فلف ويتميز عنه بصغر حجمه ووجود به تتدريج على زراع القفل والفتح يمكن من خلاله معرفه نسبة الفتح ويوجد باحجام من تقربا 2بوصه حتى 10 بوصه​​​​​​​8- الشيك فلف​Chek valve​​صمام عدم ارجاع يسمح بمرور المياه فى اتجاه واح فقط ويركب على مخرج الطلمباتومنه نوعان ( بوابه-كوره)ومتاح باحجام مثيره على حسب الشركات المصنعه​​​​​9- عدادات قياس الحراره والضغوط​​تركب على دخول وخروج المياه لمعرفة درجات الحراره والضغط الدخول والخروج​​​​


----------



## السيد حلاوة (4 نوفمبر 2010)

للاسف فى صور للمحابس هحاول انزلها تانى بامر الله لكن الصور لم تظهر


----------



## mech_mahmoud (4 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## السيد حلاوة (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*شرح عملى لمنظومة التشيلر الجزء الثانى*

شرح عملى لمنظومة التشيلر الجزء الثانى​النقطة 8 والنقطة 16
تمثل الهد الرابط بين الطلمبة (المضخة) والتشيلر ويوجد هنا مجموعة من المحابس والوصلات توضح فى لوحة اتوكاد منفصلة مرفقة مع الشرح تسمى
Pump details 1
Pump details 2
وهنا يوضح المحابس والوصلات واجهزة القياس فى خط السحب بتاع المضخة وخط الطرد
انظر الى اللوحة وادرسها جيدا
وشرح المحابس والوصلات هو نفس شرح المحابس والوصلات للتشيلر
انظر المشاركات السابقة فى نفس الموضوع

النقطة 9 
تمثل الفان كويل يونت
Fan coil unit
وحدة الملف والمروحة انظر شرحها فى الخطوات المنظمة
ولكن مرفق هنا لوحة اتوكاد موضح عليها المحابس والوصلات
Fan coil unit 1
Fan coil unit 2

النقطة 10
تمثل مخرج الهواء من النوع جريل حائطى
Side wall grill
وهى مخرج الهواء الخاص بالفان كويل يونت وهى موجودة فى نهاية الدكت ( duct  ( 
كما هو موضح بالرسم ولها حسابات بدلالة كمية الهواء اللازمة للغرفة
Cfm والسرعة
النقطة 12
تمثل الدكت (مجارى الهواء) والتى فى نهايتها مخرج هواء
والدكت ايضا له حسابات بدلالة كمية الهواء والسرعة

وهنا مرسوم خط (single line (
ومكتوب عليه الابعاد بالبوصة الطولية

النقطة 13 &14
تمثل مخرج هواء من النوع الناشر المربع
sq. diffuser
وهو ايضا له حسابات بدلالة كمية الهواء والسرعة
والجريل والدفيوسر يكون لهم كتالوجات يتم اختيار ابعادهم بدلالة السرعة وكمية الهواء
والصوت
النقطة 14 يمثل الديفيوسر (الناشر)
الراجع
كما يوجد فى المشروع جدول موجود فيه الوحدات والاحمال التبريدية
وكميه المياه بالجالون فى الدقيقة داخل كل وحدة
وبيانات الكهرباء وهكذا
وكلها من الكتالوجات بدلالة معرفة الطن تبريد للوحدة


----------



## السيد حلاوة (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*تفاصيل وحدة المف والمروحة*

*تفاصيل وحدة المف والمروحة
محابس ووصلات*​
مرفق شرح على الكاد لوحدة الملف والمروحة والمحابس


----------



## sarah180 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم بحاجة لمساعدتكم اريد معرفة انواع الخطوط والرموز في المخططات الهندسية


----------



## sarah180 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

من فضلكم اي شيء راح يفيدني


----------



## sarah180 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

وينكم


----------



## creative eng (6 نوفمبر 2010)

والله شرح رائع..... الي الامام ياهندسة...جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## السيد حلاوة (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*شرح المحابس بالصور*

هنا مرفق شرح لمعظم المحابس والوصلا بالصور
بالاشتراك مع اخى احمد عبد الكريم جزاه الله خير


----------



## السيد حلاوة (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*بامر الله حبيبى*



sarah180 قال:


> من فضلكم اي شيء راح يفيدني


ان شاء الله


----------



## السيد حلاوة (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*باقى شرح المحابس بالصور*

الجزء الاول والرابع


----------



## jundi (6 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور على هذا الجهد الرائع وأتمنى من المشرفين تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## moha.saeed11 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

استاذى العزيز مهندس سيد المحترم
كل عام وسيادتك واسرتك الكريمه بخير بمناسبه عيد الاضحى وان شاء الله تحج العام القادم
نشكرك للشرح الوافى جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك وكمان اليوم السبت وقد اخذت من وقت مركز التدريب الخاص بسيادتك للشرح للزملاء
الرسم المرفق مرسوم باللون الاصفر فان امكن تعليمنا كيف نغيره للون اخر لسهوله القراءه

CHILLER DETAILS 1.rar (18.87

فى شرح سابق ذكرت سيادتك انه للتعامل مع اللوحات ونقلها وتعديله ان نحول اللوحه للون الرمادى ثم تحويله لبلوك ونفلها لمخطط اخر
لماذا تم اختيار اللون الرمادى
شكرا للتفضل بالرد


----------



## مستريورك (6 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## moha.saeed11 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

تحياتى لسيادتك هناك محبس يستخدم فىدائره المياه يسمى
OS&Y وكذلك بنز لمنع تحريك الحبس يسمى Tamper Switch
ماهو مكان المحبس والسيوتش والوظيفه لهما فى الدائره

شكرا للتفضل بالرد ان سمح وقت سيادتك بذلك


----------



## حسام محمد (8 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا الك يا أستاذ


----------



## دبوسه (9 ديسمبر 2010)

والله ياهندسة انا معملش حاجه وبعدين انا اكون مين بجوار حضرتك احمد عبدالكريم


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (9 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك مجهود رائع يستحق الشكر والتقدير.


----------



## nofal (19 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسامه نحله (19 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً لك يا أبوريتاج
جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## جسر الأمل (6 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا...جهد رائع تشكر عليه ويستحق كل التقدير...بارك الله فيك


----------



## ايدوارمودي (7 يناير 2011)

thaaaanks


----------



## A HASSAN (12 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير *


----------



## pora (12 يناير 2011)

ارفع القبعه وانحنى امام الموضوع الجميل والمشاركه المتميزه


----------



## mechanic power (15 يناير 2011)

توكل على الله 
جزاك الله خيرا
الله ولى التوفيق
لو احتجت لاى مساعدة 
ابعتلى رسالة 
اوالاميل [email protected]
ت :- 0124609423
الله الموفق


----------



## وائل البرعى (17 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وسدد خطاك إلى الأمام ونفع بك المهندسين والإسلام والمسلمين


----------



## mahmoud khalaf ali (28 مايو 2011)

أنا بانتظار الجميع


----------



## ahmed gaber a7a (28 مايو 2011)

الف شكر على هذا المجهود والله الواحد سعيد بالمهندسين المصريين خبره وكفائه عاليه بالمقارنه مع مهندسين شرق اسيا اجارك الله والف شكر على هذا الملتقى الجميل


----------



## haithamslem (7 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ياباش مهندس,ونفع الله بك الإسلام والمسلمين
ودائما تعطي المزيد والمزيد


----------



## عمران احمد (11 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم اجمعين و وفقكم الله الى ما يحب و يرضى


----------



## السيد حلاوة (15 يونيو 2011)

*شىء بسيط*



moha.saeed11 قال:


> استاذى العزيز مهندس سيد المحترم
> كل عام وسيادتك واسرتك الكريمه بخير بمناسبه عيد الاضحى وان شاء الله تحج العام القادم
> نشكرك للشرح الوافى جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك وكمان اليوم السبت وقد اخذت من وقت مركز التدريب الخاص بسيادتك للشرح للزملاء
> الرسم المرفق مرسوم باللون الاصفر فان امكن تعليمنا كيف نغيره للون اخر لسهوله القراءه
> ...


 
فقط لان اللون الرمادى للبلوك يعطى فرصة لاوانك انت فى تصميم التكييف ان تظهر
البلوك رمادى ورسمك انت الوان بس كده


----------



## safa aldin (15 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك مجهود رائع يستحق الشكر والتقدير.


----------



## moha.saeed11 (15 يونيو 2011)

عودتك تسعدنا فانت تقدم معلومه بصدق وننتظر استكمال الشرح الرائع


----------



## madaa_21 (17 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا م سيد وجزاك الله كل الخير استمر ولا تتوقف عن هذا الشرح الرائع في التكييف ثم الحريق ثم الصحي


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (13 أغسطس 2011)

۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞
۞▬▬▬۞▬▬▬۞▬▬ஜ۩۞۩ஜ▬▬▬۞▬▬▬۞▬▬▬۞

إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَمَلائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيمًا

۞▬▬▬۞▬▬▬۞▬▬ஜ۩۞۩ஜ▬▬▬۞▬▬▬۞▬▬▬۞
۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞


----------



## ABKRENO (13 أغسطس 2011)

بص يابشمهندس انتة جبت من الاخر 
ومفيش كلام بعد اللى انتة قلتة 
وربنا يوفقك وتكمل الموضوع كلة 
والله العظيم انا متفائل خير جداااااااااااااااااااا
بوجود المهندسين النادرين اللى زى حضرتك 
اللى قلما ندروا هذة الايام 
لكن يظلو شموعا مضيئة فى وسط الظلام
وتقبل تحياتى


----------



## رجل الصناعة (13 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## baraa harith (14 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور يا استاذ سيد على هذا الشرح والله يبارك فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## elmuthana algaali (7 أكتوبر 2011)

نحن فى الانتظار ياباشمهندسيين


----------



## basim88 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

والله جهد متميز تستحق عليه كل الثناء والتقدير


----------



## manal ammar (14 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع ممتاز بس فين المهندس سيد حلاوةة


----------



## kh1lode (14 أكتوبر 2011)

يعــطيك ربي العافيه


----------



## corolla (29 مارس 2012)

لماذا توقفتم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
تابعوا نحن في الإنتظار
:67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67:


----------



## المهندس الحالم (15 أبريل 2012)

جميل جدا جدا جدا جدا


----------



## ben_sala7 (18 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الف شكر ع المجهود الكبير ده وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ben_sala7 (18 أبريل 2012)

ولو ممكن حضرتك تجاوبنى على سؤال فى جزئية المحابس
وظيفة ال double regulating valve &os&y & tamper switch 
ولك منا كل الشكر فى حالة الاجابه او عدمها
شكرااا


----------



## المهندس كريم كرم (19 أبريل 2012)

أسأل الله العظيم أن ينفعكم وينفع بكم


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (19 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## جاد الكريم (20 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## SAMEH7777 (20 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله لكم


----------



## أكرم حمزه (20 أبريل 2012)

Thanks alot


----------



## اكرامى علاء (18 ديسمبر 2012)

مجهود رائع م/سيد حلاوة اسأل الله ان يجعلة مى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng_abbas_2010 (18 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ysedawy (19 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## عباس غوبر (20 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبقري التكييف (5 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ودالبشر (6 فبراير 2013)

نحن فى انتظاركم ونشكر لكم جدا مساهماتكم القيمه والمفيده


----------



## السيد حلاوة (16 مارس 2013)

ولكم جميعا التحية والشكر


----------



## mohamed alhmad (17 مارس 2013)

المنتدى الى الابد​​


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (8 مايو 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Kashmar (4 يوليو 2014)

شرح جميل 
ربنا يبارك لك


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (6 يوليو 2014)

شرح وافى جعلة اللة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (6 يوليو 2014)

كل الشكر والتقدير والتحية للمهندس السيد حلاوة على عطاءه المتميز دائما
بارك الله فيك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 يوليو 2014)

و أنا اشاركك النص يا زميلنا العزيز أبو ميدو 
و نأمل عودتكما للمشاركة بقوة فأنت واحد من الرواد ذوي الفضل و المهندس سيد واحد من براعم شجرة الملتقي اليانعة دائما 
كل عام و انتم بخير وصحة و توفيق


----------



## اسلاماس (10 يوليو 2014)

بسم الله توكلت على الله 
اسال الله ان نستفيد من ذلك المجهود 
وجزالكم الله خيرا مقدما


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (7 أكتوبر 2014)

serrated hose connection, drain withhose coupling, ما المقصود بهزة المصطلحات ووظائف تلك الاجزاء فى دائرة الفان كويل رسمة فان كويل 1,,,


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (7 أكتوبر 2014)

فرسمة فان كويل 2 ممكن توضيح anti vibration hanger mount


----------



## mekaneka (7 أكتوبر 2014)

عيب المنتدي الوحيد ان مفيش موضوع بيكمل فيه يعني ال يبتدي ف شرح حاجه مش بيكملها للاخر


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (8 أكتوبر 2014)

؟
؟


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (8 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا وكل عام وانتم بخير.


----------

